

Three ops lessons you should learn before your next outage - akaffen
http://blog.cloudability.com/three-cloud-ops-lessons-you-should-learn-before-your-next-outage/
Three simple things that everyone on your ops team should know before your systems go down.
======
stormental
#3 - keep clean underwear nearby. Classic...

